# My Vagina Monologue



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

I just saw The Vagina Monologue's last night for the first time. I went onto the site and looked up violence. They left this one out, so I made my own.

*edited because I am not sure about the new Mothering UA agreement and I do not give permission for this to be printed anywhere.
Sucks.

sarah


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, Just wow, that is amazing. Thank you for writing it.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Sarah, its obvious you have other talents besides being a great doula!


----------



## cmb123 (Dec 30, 2004)

Beautiful Sarah. Thank you so much for sharing that.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Amazing.

I saw the Vagina Monolougues for the first time last night too, and loved it. I want my 17 yr old daughter to watch it so she understands and respects the power and beauty of her vagina.

Like you Sarah, i have the happy husband stitch, and it was and still is awful for me. Almost 15 yrs later it still hurts...my vagina hurts.

Thank you for putting your thoughts into powerful words for us to read.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY!!!!! WOW!
I am at a loss for words, never read anything like that, or perhaps I am at a loss for words because I felt as though I was reading what my vagina has felt!








WOW!!! thank you !!!!


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Absolutely amazing. Really, really great.


----------



## China white (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow ~ what an *amazing* piece to read! You described my first birth to a T, including the 'happy husband' stitch. Thank you for giving a voice to the experinces of far too many women.







You have a gift with words.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

thanks you.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

You should send it to Eve Ensler. The VM really need something in there about birthrape (as well as the beauty in non-institutionalized birth, for that matter.) Really. Here is the webpage: http://www.vday.org/main.html


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm crying. I'm not sure whether to call your poetry beautiful, or horrible (what it describes, not your writing, which is wonderful), or both (beautifully horrible?), but either way, it expresses how I have felt a million times since Griffin was born about my own episiotomy.

Linda, "birthrape" is an excellent term for this. The physical and emotional repercussions run deep.

And it occurs to me that I have never heard women talk about episiotomy scars - what they look like, what they feel like, how they feel about them.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

That was amazing. Can I print a copy of it for my Midwife, giving you full credit, of course?
Again, amazing.


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

Sarah, that was an amazing piece of writing. Thank you so much for sharing it. I think you should send a copy to Jeanne, if you haven't already. She'll appreciate it very much, I'm sure.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Wonderful! Beyond words. YOu are very talented.

Michelle


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

Wow. That was great.


----------



## chickadee79 (Jan 5, 2005)

Beautiful. Absolutely Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Turtle Woman (Aug 29, 2003)

Thank you for putting beautiful words to my feelings about a horrible situation I was in 8 years ago. I was not cut but believe my tears and scars were the fault of the Dr.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Thank you everyone. It is so sad to me that so many of you understand all too well my words and where I am coming from. I did send it into the link that was posted. And jessikate, I will forward this onto Jeanne.

Deb- You can send this to your midwife with my blessings. Thank you!

I was very releasing to write this. I would love to hear others Vagina Monologues. Please feel free to post them here. This is a safe place and a supporting one.

Sarah


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

Hallelujah! Heck yeah! Woo hoo!

That was fantastic!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Can I just say thank you to every woman who has talked about this? I'm giving birth at home, and because of your experience, and your talking about it, you've made it so one less woman will have to suffer with the "happy husband' stitch.


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

Wow. That was so powerful. I think you should send it in.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Thank you this was amazing.







I passed this thread on to two of my mom's groups.
Debi


----------



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

Love this Sarah! Beautiful! You have a talent for writing. I still need to see the Vagina Monolouges.
Angela


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Sarah, that was just awesome! You're very talented. I'm sorry though for your experience. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Rosiedoula (Aug 30, 2002)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you Sarah!!!







your vagina monologue is standing ovation good. I work at a university where Womens Studies does TVM once a year - they've invited me to share and I'm wondering if I can share your monologue? I've been disappointed that the only monologue that is performed about birth is not sweet, not educational, not even empowering - women and men in this age group need to hear this message. I'm sending out loving







and healing thoughts to all of you - and hugging my own vagina (kegel style). Can't wait to read what others write.

Just so you know Sarah, your monologue was linked on the Yahoo doula group this morning - that's when I popped over here and read you : )
For those who have not seen a performance of THE VAGINA MONOLOGUES (TVM) I hope you do if you get the chance.

-Rosie, CD (DONA)
Birth Blessings Doula Care


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

If you would like to read it, please do!!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

That was lovely. I have seen Eve Ensler do TVM, and this would be a powerful addition!


----------



## celmom (Feb 22, 2005)

been there!!!


----------



## frankies_mama (Nov 16, 2002)

Awesome Sarah!
Your poem was the first email that i read when i got home, and i hoped you would post it!
way to go vag!
love ya!
j

ps. lets rent it ang.


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

It is an amazing monologue! You should send that to Eve Ensler!

L


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Thank you again everyone. It makes me sad that there are so many of you that know all too well what I am talking about.


----------



## Marianna (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your writing with me... It was incredibly powerful.

I saw the Vagina monologues last year and was swept away by the raw power, beauty and pain that was shared. I am always so humbled that women are able to be so open and giving of their intimate feelings in a hope to help others heal. If you don't mind I will send a link to this page to my homebirthing group.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't mind at all. The more vaginas that hear it, the more that can be saved!!


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Sarah, you rock. I will definitely pass this on to my mom!


----------



## Greatest Joy Doula (Mar 25, 2005)

That was a beautiful poem. It should be published in paper print.
Every time I hear a story about a Dr. or a husband (partner) that says, "I'll put an extra stitch in for _him_ ", or "Hey Doc, how'z about putting another stitch in for me", it makes me so angry and shocked at the insensitivity and disrespect for the woman's body.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

The sad thing is that it wasn't a doctor, but a "midwife". I decided on putting in doctor instead because I think it is much more common to see a doctor do it then a midwife. It is just sad all around. Literally.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

i know youve said it was alright but i would like to copy this for a couple of my intrustors one of which teaches women's history and another who teaches biology of women.
thanks in adavance

maya who lucked out and never got the happy husband stich, and what husband would this make happy anyway? one that want an unhappy wife?


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Thank you so much for giving so many vaginas a voice. I have different pain from my birthrape but I recognise many of the emotions involved.
Love and thanks to you.
J xxx


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

You can certainly copy this for your teachers. My name is Sarah Biermeier for any of you that would like to copy this. You can just stick my name at the bottom. Thanks!


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

WOW! Very well written - I felt the pain and anger! Incredible!


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

I would love to see some other monologues written. There are so many powerful things to write about birth. I am thinking of writing something on my second two babies, born at home, but I have to think about it for awhile yet.


----------



## my.02 (Mar 26, 2005)

You should consider showing that to the Mothering Magazine Publishers.
It is VERY powerful.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

That is so amazing Sarah- it really captures the violation so many women experience- every woman needs to hear about how vaginas are so routinely mutilated. Hearing stories like yours is what made me choose homebirth- I never want to be in an environment where my body is so disrespected and basic science (all the studies that show how harmful and unnecessary episiotomies and all sorts of other practices are) is so disregarded.

I am so sorry you and other women had to go through this- thank you for speaking up and saving women like me from going through the same thing.

I have always wondered who invented the "husband's stitch". It seems like by giving a woman such a stitch that would make sex very painful for her that the husband wouldn't be too happy because he wouldn't be getting any very often...oh but I'm sure the same people who invented the husband's stitch never did grasp the concept of female pleasure- sex is just something we are required to do for our husband's sake right?


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

It really IS very painful to try to have sex after such a stitch is preformed. I am so happy that I had my next baby 15 months later, so that I was able to tear a little and have it heal regularly again. My first baby was 8#11 and my second was only 6#13. And I tore because I was stitched too small. I am of the mind that if it is only a first or second degree tear, you shouldn't stitch anything at all!! You should just take really good care of yourself with 3-4 baths a day, comfrey root compresses (that are frozen) for at least 48 hours, then use the water that the comfrey root was steeped in and put it into a gallon jug that had the distilled water for boiling and have it in a small bottle to use instead of water for after you pee, herbal sitz baths (which I make from a ton of great organic herbs and roots to use for my doula work, and then use myself!) AND don't wear any underwear. Just throw down a chucks pad wherever you are and sit on it naked. That way you are getting lots of air down there. Never open your legs too far too....

Ok, I will get off of my soap box!! (But seriously, do these things mamas whether or not you have torn)


----------



## gingerlane (May 10, 2004)

Years ago when I was the managing director of a local theatre company, we did the first professional production of TVM in town. It was the most amazing experience of my life and my career. I was floored by the woman who smashed into our theatre, cheered on the pieces and gave money to the charities we were supporting. It was such a powerful night.

Your piece is beautiful. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

OK I'm taking Sarah up on her offer to share this space. I'm a little nervous... This is very personal stuff which I share in the hope that it may heal me further as well as other women. I planned a home birth with my son and had to transfer for a c-sec. My back up hospital which had promised me a "seamless transfer" in the event of having to transfer was horrific. I had PTSD as a result and became suicidal and depressed when ds was about 6 months old. So I started a group for other survivors of birthrape, especially those planning future home births but all are welcome.
This is the story of my vagina, in brief. My birth story is in the birth stories section here.
Love and healing to all.

Quote:

My vagina is calling my baby.
She feels unfinished, like birth is still happening.
No one told her it was over.

She began to stretch and prepare
She dreamt of the glowing, growing, grimace
Of the head, being blessed, as it travelled to earth
Through the oldest tunnel, the first cuddle

But in the hospital, the greengowns assaulted her.
"I'll just attach this.."
NOOOO we all shouted
My vagina reeled with horror.
They want to use me to get to this fragile being?

One greengown, a nightmare, a vagina-hater
Pushed so hard we saw stars
We screamed, my woman and I.
We struggled to get her out of us.
She stayed.
She broke me and she broke my woman.

No honeymoon fresh vagina for this vaginal bypasser.
No blessing for my baby's head.
No mingling of life forces, no greeting of flesh to flesh.
Just a drugged out zombie mother, seeing through a haze.
Smiling so everyone would think she cared for this stranger.

Sometimes birth just is what it is.
My vagina still waits for the pressure and the burning.
Even if it comes one day,
Will she feel the birth that didn't end
Is over?
Can someone let her know?
I'm too ashamed to tell her she wasn't needed.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Janet,

I am so sorry that happened to you. I can feel all of the pain and terror in your words. Your vagina monologue is very well written and I am very glad that you have shared it with us.

Sarah


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

.


----------



## MamanFrancaise (Apr 26, 2004)

Sarah









Janet


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Shucks. Thanks.
<blush>


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

Wow, Sarah that was fantastic! I saw the VM, and that would fit right in the show.

OMG, Janet...I was in tears, like







tears, just from getting this far

Quote:

My vagina is calling my baby.
She feels unfinished, like birth is still happening.
No one told her it was over.
That really captures the unplanned c/s. I have had all of those feelings about my c/s experience. Seeing it put into words so well is quite moving. Yours would be a great addition to TVM, too.

Thank you both for your great poems.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks Monica *hugs*


----------

